# 18 year old 800lb deadlift



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

this guy is a freeeeeeakkk


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i found this at another forum btw


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

That is insane!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Double overhand grip as well lol


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aftershock said:


> Double overhand grip as well lol


lol, no straps, nothiiing!! LMAO


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

animal


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

kids stuff !


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Holy balls!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

back looked close to popping with how much he was bending over, but dam impressive strength indeed!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

362kg jesus christ

how tall you guys thin he is? 6'4" maybe bigger?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hard to say...big boy though and thats insane!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

he's got some great careers waiting for him either with the council picking up stuck chewing gum on the pavements or at pubs all over the uk that have rusty stuck cellar trapdoors.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeh must be over 6"3 deffo,could be 6"5 tho


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Must admit he doesn't look like he's body could deadlift that much. Definate future powerlifting champ.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

is this real? at 18 he's matching ronnie coleman and alot of strongmen plus over hand grip no straps


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

That is down right bat **** insane.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Crazy!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr.Hench said:


> is this real? at 18 he's matching ronnie coleman and alot of strongmen plus over hand grip no straps


exactly what i thought, he might be the only 18 year old ever to do that totally raw like that, dunno though, anyone know??


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats the oldest looking 18 year old I ever saw !!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Blimey!... thats amazing.

My deadlift is friggin rubbish. Man. I am dissapoint.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Crazy!!!!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

that's crazy and if you go to his youtube profile there are more crazy lifts. I wish I trained like that when I was 18


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought fake plates - but the bar bends plenty!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

shinobi_85 said:


> i found this at another forum btw


bodybuilding.com ?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> bodybuilding.com ?


yup, i wonder when he ll hit the 1000 mark lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So wheres the video, nothings showing?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> So wheres the video, nothings showing?


On the 1st page, 1st post. However, if your browser is struggling, here's the link


----------

